# Thoughts on Littman 3100/3200?



## 04_edge (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont have the best hearing in the world, thanks to chronic ear infections as kid.  Basically im hoping this will be the ticket for me.  Currently i have a littman classic II and ive been having some issues hearing with it, as well as some other problems. 

I used the search and found some reviews, but im sure more of yall have them or have used them.  I'd probably be buying the 3100 since i really dont have a need for recording sounds, and i think thats the only difference?  That and locally i can get the 3100 for ~150 less then the 3200..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Simusid (Sep 15, 2011)

04_edge said:


> I dont have the best hearing in the world, thanks to chronic ear infections as kid.  Basically im hoping this will be the ticket for me.  Currently i have a littman classic II and ive been having some issues hearing with it, as well as some other problems.
> 
> I used the search and found some reviews, but im sure more of yall have them or have used them.  I'd probably be buying the 3100 since i really dont have a need for recording sounds, and i think thats the only difference?  That and locally i can get the 3100 for ~150 less then the 3200..
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have some diminished hearing (50% congenital and 50% age) I tried the 3100 for a month.   I really liked it.   I found the amplification to be excellent although at some level it gets a bit of an artificial sound to it, but you can definitely hear what you need.   Physically the head is slightly fatter, and very polished.  I found it a tiny bit slippery and sometimes difficult to maintain position.  Also, sometimes I would push the head under the cuff (bad form) and that would press the button on the top of the head.   

If I didn't already have a Littman I would probably buy it.


----------



## Katy (Sep 15, 2011)

04_edge said:


> I dont have the best hearing in the world, thanks to chronic ear infections as kid.  Basically im hoping this will be the ticket for me.  Currently i have a littman classic II and ive been having some issues hearing with it, as well as some other problems.
> 
> I used the search and found some reviews, but im sure more of yall have them or have used them.  I'd probably be buying the 3100 since i really dont have a need for recording sounds, and i think thats the only difference?  That and locally i can get the 3100 for ~150 less then the 3200..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think the electronic series is a great thing for people that have mild to moderate hearing loss. But, to perhaps save yourself some money, maybe you could try someone's Master Cardiology if you know anyone, those are pretty much the best scopes until you get to the electronics. Good luck and I'm sure you'll find something !


----------

